# Another nice day , a few more pictures :)



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

First up is Olive  Isn't she just adorable  Then Asialee , she loves to sun herself , lol. Then my Jenni bear  She knows she's adorable , lol.
Then there is HoneyBee……she has been contemplating taking over herd queen status of the Nigerians…….not sure how that is going to go though. Its tough to get any pictures of her cause she is always right behind me , lol. HoneyBee is Bill's sister.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Those aren't the little babies I remember!! :lol: they are soo BIG!

And my has HoneyBee gotten round! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Next is , from left to right , Olive , her sister Reese , and my Daisy 
They love to lay in their buckets 
Next is Rosie , looking fabulous and then Tricky , Asialee's mom. Trick is our resident herd queen  And she will be until cows fly most likely , lol..
Then my Jenni again with Reese


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Those aren't the little babies I remember!! :lol: they are soo BIG!
> 
> And my has HoneyBee gotten round! :lol:


Yes , i guess they have ! I always think they are so small , lol.
Yeah , i know&#8230;.:worried: she and Bill need a diet i guess&#8230;.they just stuffed themselves on hay , lol.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Laura, what a cute crew you have! They look so fat and happy..:lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I dare not show a pic of Heidi right now...she's 145 lbs Unbred!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Laura, what a cute crew you have! They look so fat and happy..:lol:


Thanks Stephanie  Do you think they are too fat ? Really , i always think my goats are too thin , lol. Please be honest Steph &#8230;


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

When i look at Olive , i feel she never grows any , :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If you look at the picture of Tricky , she has that little smile , like " yeah , i chased everyone away from this little snack , its all mine" , lol.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol...No! Your goats look so healthy! I hate a skinny, coarse haired, fish tailed looking goat! Yours look fab!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I bet when you pet them,they're soft,right? Mine are too! The new buck I got though, he is coarse as an old horse hair! He won't be though....in time...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Lol...No! Your goats look so healthy! I hate a skinny, coarse haired, fish tailed looking goat! Yours look fab!


Ok , good , whew ! Now i feel better , lol. I would hate to have let them get fat , lol.. One of my pet peeves , lol..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol..that's why I said, no pics of Heidi...:lol: She is kinda fat right now :rainbow:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> I bet when you pet them,they're soft,right? Mine are too! The new buck I got though, he is coarse as an old horse hair! He won't be though....in time...


Yeah , they are soft  I battled with a few goats who didn't seem to respond to anything i did , selenium , BoSe , Vit A , D , E etc&#8230;..
But they are now getting better and i see results. Others , never have a problem with their coats :shrug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> lol..that's why I said, no pics of Heidi...:lol: She is kinda fat right now :rainbow:


Still better then skin and bones


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree! My buck is 90 # at 28" tall


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

yeah , Archie has dropped weight that has me a bit nervous.
Nothing wrong other then not being interested as much as he used to before starting rut…..I hate rut for this reason


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well the previous owner said it was because of the gals but he doesn't seem overly attentive. I mean, he eats constantly!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Well the previous owner said it was because of the gals but he doesn't seem overly attentive. I mean, he eats constantly!


Ahh , that would have me worried a bit too&#8230;.:hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

We'll see.....he may just be really mineral & copper deficient.He seems like a nice buck other than being so mellow.....I think I got used to my loudmouth nubians...:lol:


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I had to look real hard to see three goats in a those photos. the white poll gave her away! 
They look fabulous, daahling! :shades:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> yeah , Archie has dropped weight that has me a bit nervous.
> Nothing wrong other then not being interested as much as he used to before starting rut&#8230;..I hate rut for this reason


You could run a fecal, but it's not uncommon for boys to drop weight for rut.  My boys dropped weight last year, but this year they are FAT, lol! It's because they're eating all the pine trees in the back.


----------

